# Adding accent marks (accent marks are mandatory in French)



## The WR Moderator Team

version française
(sur le forum Français Seulement)​*► Clickable accent marks*

When you post on the WordReference forums, you will see an omega button “Ω” at the top of the reply window. Simply click the omega and select an accented letter from the pull-down list to insert it in your post.  For more information, see here.


*► Key codes

Windows*
The most common letters appear below.  For the complete list, click here.
Ensure the number lock is on. Hold down the ALT key and enter the numbers on the *numeric keypad*.
Laptops: The numeric keypad is usually activated by the Function key.  It transforms J, K, L into 1, 2, 3, etc.

À = Alt + 0192 .. É = Alt + 0201 .. Î = Alt + 0206 .. ô = Alt + 0244 .. ù = Alt + 0249 .. Ç = Alt + 0199
Â = Alt + 0194 .. Ê = Alt + 0202 .. î = Alt + 0238 .. œ = Alt + 0156 .. û = Alt + 0251 .. ç = Alt + 0231
à = Alt + 0224 .. è = Alt + 0232 .. ï = Alt + 0239 .. 
â = Alt + 0226 .. é = Alt + 0233 .... 
................. ê = Alt + 0234 .... 
................. ë = Alt + 0235 .. ​*Apple OS (computers, iPads, iPhones)*
Newer versions of Mac OS X: simply press and hold the key for the unaccented letter. A list of accented options will appear. To insert one, click it, use the arrow keys in combination with Enter, or press the number key corresponding to the small digit below the accented letter.

All versions can use the Option key codes, the most common of which appear below.  For more details and the complete list, click here.

Acute ........... Option + E then desired vowel ....... é, É
Grave ........... Option + ` then desired vowel ....... à, è, ù, À, È, Ù
Circumflex ...... Option + I then desired vowel . --> . â, ê, î, ô, ù, Â, Ê, Î, Ô, Û
Umlaut .......... Option + U then desired vowel ....... ë, ï, ü, Ë, Ï, Ü
Cedilla ......... Option + C .......................... ç, Ç​*Linux *
Enable and select a "compose key" or use hexadecimal (unicode) codes.
For more information and the complete Linux key code list, click here.


*► Alternate Keyboard Layouts*

*Windows*
Enable the "US-International" keyboard so that you can use the  shortcuts listed below.  The installation guide is  located here, together with a complete list of available symbols. Alternatively, enable the Canadian French Keyboard, details here. Note that you can use these instructions to enable the French (AZERTY) keyboard or any other layout.

US-International keyboard shortcuts:
' + e/c       → é/ç
` + a/e/u     → à/è/ù
^ + a/e/i/o/u → â/ê/î/ô/û
" + e/i/u     → ë/ï/ü
 For capital letters hold SHIFT while pressing the letter you want to accent.​*Apple OS*
Enable a keyboard layout that includes accents, e.g., US Extended, French (AZERTY), Canadian French (QWERTY)
Details here, or search the Apple website for _keyboard layout_ or _international keyboard_.

*Linux*
Enable the keyboard(s) of your choice in your System Settings, e.g., US-International, French (AZERTY), etc.
Specifics and command-line options will depend on your Linux system.  For example, there are details here for Ubuntu.


*► On-screen keyboards*

Another easy way to type French accented letters is to open an on-screen keyboard site in a side window:

Type French accents - online French keyboard
Type accents here and copy/paste them into your post. In spite of the site's statements, it works for Mac users too. 

Clavier français en ligne LEXILOGOS >>
This site allows you to type directly in the text window and insert accents with a mouse click.
Use copy/paste to transfer your accented text into your post. Note that many keyboards are available besides French.


*► More information *

Accentuer les capitales sous Windows - Langue-fr.net (pour clavier français).
How to type accented capital letters on a French (AZERTY) keyboard.

Other WR resources: general help in the C&S sticky, members' tips for Linux, etc.​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Windows – Complete Key Code List *

Ensure the number lock  (*Num Lock*) is on. Hold down the *Alt* key and enter the numbers on the numeric keypad.
Laptops: The numeric keypad is usually activated by the Function (*Fn*) key.  It transforms *J*, *K*, *L* into *1*, *2*, *3*, etc.

Note: The Unicode shortcuts (*Alt* + *0*…) should always work, but some of the alternative shortcuts (in gray) may not work on some locales.

*...................................... Alt Codes*
...............................................................
à = Alt + 0224 / Alt + 133...... À = Alt + 0192 / Alt + 183
â = Alt + 0226 / Alt + 131...... Â = Alt + 0194 / Alt + 182
æ = Alt + 0230 / Alt + 145...... Æ = Alt + 0198 / Alt + 146
...............................................................
ç = Alt + 0231 / Alt + 135...... Ç = Alt + 0199 / Alt + 128
...............................................................
è = Alt + 0232 / Alt + 138...... È = Alt + 0200 / Alt + 212
é = Alt + 0233 / Alt + 130...... É = Alt + 0201 / Alt + 144
ê = Alt + 0234 / Alt + 136...... Ê = Alt + 0202 / Alt + 210
ë = Alt + 0235 / Alt + 137...... Ë = Alt + 0203 / Alt + 211
...............................................................
î = Alt + 0238 / Alt + 140...... Î = Alt + 0206 / Alt + 215
ï = Alt + 0239 / Alt + 139...... Ï = Alt + 0207 / Alt + 216
...............................................................
ô = Alt + 0244 / Alt + 147...... Ô = Alt + 0212 / Alt + 226
œ= Alt + 0156................... Œ = Alt + 0140
...............................................................
ù = Alt + 0249 / Alt + 151...... Ù = Alt + 0217 / Alt + 235
û = Alt + 0251 / Alt + 150...... Û = Alt + 0219 / Alt + 234
ü = Alt + 0252 / Alt + 129...... Ü = Alt + 0220 / Alt + 154
...............................................................
« = Alt + 0171 / Alt + 174...... » = Alt + 0187 / Alt + 175
‹ = Alt + 0139.................. › = Alt + 0155
“ = Alt + 0147.................. ” = Alt + 0148
‘ = Alt + 0145.................. ’ = Alt + 0146
… = Alt + 0133 (ellipsis)....... ° = Alt + 0176 (degree sign)
– = Alt + 0150 (en dash)........ º = Alt + 0186 (superscript "o")
— = Alt + 0151 (em dash)........ <No-break space> = Alt + 0160
€ = Alt + 0128
...............................................................​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Mac OS – Complete Key Code List*

Two options are available on recent systems.

*A.* Press and hold the *key* for the un-accented letter.  A list of accented forms and related special characters will appear on your screen, and you can use the mouse or the arrow keys to choose the one you want.  This simple method works only on newer versions of the Mac operating system (OS X 10.7 and later):

*B.* *Option* + *<key>*, then type the letter (with *Shift* for capitals)
Examples:
For *é*, hold down *Option* and press *E* then release both keys.  Then type lowercase *E*.
For *À*, hold down *Option* and press *`* then release both keys.  Then type capital *A* (hold down *Shift* and then press *A*).
For *ç*, hold down *Option* and press *C* then release both keys.
For *Ç*, hold down *Option*, press and hold *Shift*, then press *C* before releasing all three keys.
For *»*, hold down *Option*, press and hold *Shift*, then press *\* before releasing all three keys.

.............. *Option Shortcuts*
*Accent Mark or Symbol ... Key(s)*
.................................
Grave ` ............... ` 
Acute ´ ............... E                
Circumflex ^ .......... I 
Umlaut ¨ .............. U 
.................................
ç ..................... C
æ ..................... '
œ ..................... q
.................................
« ..................... \
» ..................... Shift + \
‹ ..................... Shift + 3
› ..................... Shift + 4
“ ..................... [
” ..................... Shift + [
‘ ..................... ]
’ ..................... Shift + ]
– (en dash) ........... -
— (em dash) ........... Shift + -
… (ellipsis)........... ; 
.................................
° (degree sign) ....... Shift + 8
º (superscript "o") ... 0
€ ..................... Shift + 2
.................................​Notes:
The Grave accent key (*`*) is above the *Tab* key on a US English keyboard layout.
The Apostrophe key (*'*) is to the left of the *Enter* key on a US English keyboard layout.
Use the *Shift* key as needed to access capital letters and symbols.
The plus sign (+) means that the two keys should be depressed in order and held down together, then released.​


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Linux – Complete Key Code List*

At least two native key-based options are available to you: Compose key combinations and Unicode hexadecimal codes.

*A. Compose key shortcuts*

Enable and select a Compose key (more information here).
Press and release your designated *<Compose key>*. Then type the appropriate sequence to create an accented character. Use *Shift* as needed to access capitals and symbols.
Examples:
For *é*, press and release in order:* <Compose key> *then* ' *then* E*.
For *À*, press and release in order:* <Compose key> *then* ` *then capital *A* (hold down *Shift* and then type *A*).
For *ç*, press and release in order:* <Compose key> *then* , *then* C*.
For *Ç*, press and release in order:* <Compose key> *then* , *then capital *C* (hold down *Shift* and then type *C*)
For *ê*, press and release in order:* <Compose key> *then* ^ *(US layout: hold down *Shift* and press *6*, then release both keys) then* E*.

*Accent Mark or Symbol ....... Key Sequence
..........................................1st ...... 2nd ..... 3rd*
..........................................
Grave ` ............... ` .... letter 
Acute ´ ............... ' .... letter
Circumflex ^ .......... ^ .... letter 
Umlaut ¨ .............. " .... letter
Cedilla (Ç or ç) ...... , .... letter
..........................................
Æ ..................... A ..... E
æ ..................... a ..... e
Œ ..................... O ..... E
œ ..................... o ..... e
..........................................
« ..................... < ..... < 
» ..................... > ..... >
‹ ..................... . ..... <
› ..................... . ..... >
“ ..................... < ..... "
” ..................... > ..... "
‘ ..................... . ..... ' 
’ ..................... . ..... ' 
– (en dash) ........... - ..... - .... .
— (em dash) ........... - ..... - .... -
..........................................
° (degree sign) ....... o ..... o
º (superscript "o") ... ^ ..... o
€ ..................... = ... C or E
£ ..................... - ..... L
..........................................​
Notes:
Compose key sequences may be different on different Linux systems.
The Grave accent key (*`*) is above the *Tab* key on the US English keyboard layout.
The Apostrophe (*'*) and Double Quote (*"*) key is to the left of the *Enter* key on the US English layout.
Use the *Shift* key as needed to access capital letters and symbols.​
*B. Hexadecimal codes to enter special characters*

Hold down *Ctrl*+*Shift*+*U*. Release all three keys. An underlined letter *u* will appear.
Type the hexadecimal code for the character you want. Codes appear in the list below and represent the keys involved. 
For example, for *à*, encoded as E0, press and release the letter *E* key and then type the number *0*.
Push *Enter* or *Space* to validate the selection. The underlined letter *u* will be replaced by the character you need.
.........*Hexadecimal Codes*
..............................
à = E0 .............. À = C0
â = E2 .............. Â = C2
æ = E6 .............. Æ = C6
..............................
ç = E7 .............. Ç = C7
..............................
è = E8 .............. È = C8
é = E9 .............. É = C9
ê = EA .............. Ê = CA
ë = EB .............. Ë = CB
..............................
î = EE .............. Î = CE
ï = EF .............. Ï = CF
..............................
ô = F4 .............. Ô = D4
œ = 153 ............. Œ = 152
..............................
ù = F9 .............. Ù = D9
û = FB .............. Û = DB
ü = FC .............. Ü = DC
..............................
« = AB .............. » = BB
“ = 201C ............ ” = 201D
‘ = 2018 ............ ’ = 2019
– = 2013 (en dash) .. — = 2014 (em dash)
… = 2026 (ellipsis)
€ = 80 or 20AC
..............................​
Note: The definitive list here.​


----------

